# has anybody got a care sheet for a skunk



## tippypilot (Dec 9, 2011)

have not bought one but have been tempted but before i do would like to hear from other people that keep them as google is ok but always best i find to hear first hand from owners. thankyou and im in no rush to buy one want to fill my head with as much info on them as possible


----------



## sam n mushu (Jun 4, 2012)

hello

we have skunks at the college, they are lovely, i think its popular in america to keep them as pets.

ive never owned one. but when i do handle the ones at college, one loves humans and the other is a bit skittish.

i like it when they nuzzle under my chin  

they keep them in an outside wooden enclosure, with lots of toys, branches to climb and things to keep them busy and hide in.


----------



## tippypilot (Dec 9, 2011)

sam n mushu said:


> hello
> 
> we have skunks at the college, they are lovely, i think its popular in america to keep them as pets.
> 
> ...


 yeah iv heard you keep adults outside etc, up local rep shop a customer comes in with one so want to hear first hand


----------



## 5plusmany (Sep 29, 2011)

What do you want to know...?


----------



## tippypilot (Dec 9, 2011)

5plusmany said:


> What do you want to know...?


 anything and everything with regards to your expeirances with them what look out for and best enclosures and equitment etc you have found. i only keep iguanas so no problems with regards to dogs/cats etc to worry about bothering it etc. also would you say just one skunk or pair etc thankyou


----------



## 5plusmany (Sep 29, 2011)

There is some good info at petskunks.co.uk you should find useful.
Mine is kept indoors and has free run of downstairs but I am trying to get her used to being outdoors with a view to eventually housing her outside, probably once I get:blush: another skunk so they can keep each other warm lol. That said, in the wild they are pretty solitary although will den together.
Any specific questions just ask, though there are others more experienced than I am!


----------



## Pouchie (Feb 9, 2008)

I have this one but please bear in mind it was written moons ago. I don't think there is anything outdated in it though but you might find extra info elsewhere and there are plenty of skunky owners to ask q's :no1:

http://exotickeepersforum.co.uk/upload/Skunk_Article.pdf


----------



## tippypilot (Dec 9, 2011)

yeah just read in winter will den together and i would go for a male as just read about female staying in season unless mated or spayed. and as 80% veg eater is ideal for us as with iggys and friend owns fruit and veg shop. going to go through a few more care sheets on here to


----------



## tippypilot (Dec 9, 2011)

Pouchie said:


> I have this one but please bear in mind it was written moons ago. I don't think there is anything outdated in it though but you might find extra info elsewhere and there are plenty of skunky owners to ask q's :no1:
> 
> http://exotickeepersforum.co.uk/upload/Skunk_Article.pdf


thats what i just read and very helpful:2thumb:


----------



## tippypilot (Dec 9, 2011)

also what do you guys do with regards to a skunk den as i always try and go as natural as possible with any pet


----------



## tippypilot (Dec 9, 2011)

tippypilot said:


> yeah iv heard you keep adults outside etc, up local rep shop a customer comes in with one so want to hear first hand


 even better the customer spoke to me on the phone and was very helpful and seemed very nice on phone well chuffed and definitly made my mind up on one now thanks again you know who you are:2thumb:


----------



## 5plusmany (Sep 29, 2011)

tippypilot said:


> yeah just read in winter will den together and i would go for a male as just read about female staying in season unless mated or spayed. and as 80% veg eater is ideal for us as with iggys and friend owns fruit and veg shop. going to go through a few more care sheets on here to


Personally I only feed about 60% veg as apparently they can lose bone mass if fed too much. The remainder is a mix of chicken, turkey or tuna plus yoghurt, weetabix, eggs and sometimes pasta. I tried feeding good quality dog bisc as training treats but found it was giving her coat a yellow tinge.


----------



## mrcriss (Nov 2, 2010)

sam n mushu said:


> *branches to climb*


EH??? Mine can't even climb on the sofa! 




tippypilot said:


> also what do you guys do with regards to a skunk den as i always try and go as natural as possible with any pet


Rosy has chosen her own den......the cupboard under the boiler.:2thumb:


----------



## 5plusmany (Sep 29, 2011)

Hehe Sally chose hers behind the sofa...if you have them indoors I think you can pretty. much guarantee they won't sleep in the cosy bed/cage/makeshift den you made them in the place you think they should!
Not heard of any climbing skunks but mine likes tunnels..and zhu zhu pets :lol2:


----------



## tippypilot (Dec 9, 2011)

5plusmany said:


> Hehe Sally chose hers behind the sofa...if you have them indoors I think you can pretty. much guarantee they won't sleep in the cosy bed/cage/makeshift den you made them in the place you think they should!
> Not heard of any climbing skunks but mine likes tunnels..and zhu zhu pets :lol2:


 lol will be indoors for now and loads zhuzhu pets around with the kids lol. and yeah i thought they liked burrows/den did not think they was abdoral though lol


----------



## tippypilot (Dec 9, 2011)

hopefully this week should have new family member although some iggys have to go  but would love to learn and love a skunk just the only condition


----------



## tippypilot (Dec 9, 2011)

ps thankyou to everyones posts/links lot of help most of you and really appreicate it


----------



## Loderuna (Mar 9, 2010)

As far as male or female goes, you will get a much better pet if you have a neutered skunk, male or female. You have researched correctly in that females need spaying or mating to knock them out of heat. There are implants around now, but it is early days with those. Males will have a calmer temperament if neutered and when they are in breeding season they pee everywhere!

I would strongly recommend visiting some in their homes and having a chat with owners and skunks! If you post on the petskunks UK fb page, I'm sure there will be people who will let you visit if you ask nicely


----------



## tippypilot (Dec 9, 2011)

Loderuna said:


> As far as male or female goes, you will get a much better pet if you have a neutered skunk, male or female. You have researched correctly in that females need spaying or mating to knock them out of heat. There are implants around now, but it is early days with those. Males will have a calmer temperament if neutered and when they are in breeding season they pee everywhere!
> 
> I would strongly recommend visiting some in their homes and having a chat with owners and skunks! If you post on the petskunks UK fb page, I'm sure there will be people who will let you visit if you ask nicely


 thankyou i should be be getting a male but spoke to some one on here who owns a female spayed one and had a ton of info and have arranged to meet with skunk not going to give name so please dont ask. but cant wait thankyou everyone and hopefully soon will be a part of your comunninty to:notworthy:


----------



## Mumtothemiss (Jan 7, 2012)

I wouldn't keep a skunk outside all year round, it's way too cold for them in the autumn and winter and I've heard of skunk keepers who have lost skuks to the cold.

Mine is kept inside and has the run of most of downstairs. She sleeps under the sofa or the parrot cage and snuggles up with us in the evenings.


----------



## mstypical (Feb 16, 2011)

tippypilot said:


> hopefully this week should have new family member although some iggys have to go  but would love to learn and love a skunk just the only condition


Are you getting rid of your iguana to get the skunk?


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

It certainly sounds that way to me and it made me feel sorry for the iggies.


----------



## tippypilot (Dec 9, 2011)

i have four iggys which are certainly loved im not selling all of them just two out of the four and i have already turned down a few people as did not feel they would be right to go to them, and i am in no rush to buy a skunk the owner of one i have contacted about buying i had said only if i downsize my iggys i would be purchasing one. and my iggs have a class1 home i dont see them as ££££ but my pets


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

But you see, the way that I see it, if they're your pets, why sell or give them away - basically move them on - to be able to have a skunk??


----------



## mstypical (Feb 16, 2011)

tippypilot said:


> i have four iggys which are certainly loved im not selling all of them just two out of the four and i have already turned down a few people as did not feel they would be right to go to them, and i am in no rush to buy a skunk the owner of one i have contacted about buying i had said only if i downsize my iggys i would be purchasing one. and my iggs have a class1 home i dont see them as ££££ but my pets


No-one said you see them as '££££', rather that you don't see them as members of the family so to speak, if you are getting rid to make room for a new novelty. Not a criticism of you, plenty people do the same, it's just a shame.


----------



## tippypilot (Dec 9, 2011)

yeah i see what your saying but i also take on rescue iggys if i can but have no room to take in any more if see what i mean these are not rescues though they are my pets hence why i am being so particular. and a skunk is certainlly not a novelty. just last week was getting a rescue iggy that was living in a coal shed with no heat light etc was discusgted. but i told them give me two days will sort it then bang dont worry just sold it to my friend for 40 pound. but yeah see what you mean and do agree with you but like said im in no rush


----------



## flyingg01 (Apr 6, 2009)

hey,
if you are on facebook try adding "pet skunks uk" this is a group full of skunk owners who are all willing to help all. Also the maker of the group has her own website with everything you need to know i found it very usefull myself


----------



## tippypilot (Dec 9, 2011)

thankyou will have a look now:2thumb:


----------

